# Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I have seen tons of pics of Sport quattros over the years, and in every color they were delivered, or so I thought, but I cant for th elife of me remember how the Copenhagen Blue color looks like, I'm not even sure if I have seen one. Malachit Green, Tornado red, Alpine white and Black seems common compared to the blue cars. Maybe the fact that only 21 cars were finished in this color is a key factor here?


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros (PerL)*

possibly, only possibly look here:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2639184
at the very bottom...


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros (PerL)*

I have seen two blue ones last year..








All colors


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros (JeroenGT)*

Nice photos!
I like the blue.
I have never seen a picture of one in blue yet.
I love the green color, I almost painted my urq in that very same color, but tornado red won.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros (Sepp)*

Close up, with a telephone cam..








Here im standing in front of the car in the middle..








Roof of the HB Quattro, singed by Walter Röhrl..


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Nice photos!
I like the blue.
I have never seen a picture of one in blue yet.

Neither have I, thanks a lot, Jeroen! Given the right (poor) light conditions, the blue color might look black.
So, my next question, is this car the same color? It looks like it is a lot lighter shade of blue.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros (PerL)*

I dont know if that is the orgininal blue color, it looks a lot lighter. De blue one was darkblue. 
That is a nice SportQ too, could it be a Dialynx?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros (JeroenGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeroenGT* »_That is a nice SportQ too, could it be a Dialynx? 

No, it's a real one.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
No, it's a real one.

I could be wrong about the color, it is a year ago i saw them. 
You can see in the thirt pic that the wheelarches have a lot of stone damage (or how do you say that?) especialy the rear. 
So i think that car has the OEM paint.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

There were 21 blue Sportquattro's build en this is 21 (A Dutch one







)
It also looks a lot darker..



































_Modified by JeroenGT at 9:39 PM 6/12/2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (JeroenGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeroenGT* »_There were 21 blue Sportquattro's build en this is 21 (A Dutch one







)
It also looks a lot darker..










I think this one looks very similar to the one I posted, I have more pics of the one I posted, I'll put in some more pics of it later tonight.
The reason I asked for pics is that I thought that the car I have pics of on my hard disc wasnt the Copenhagen Blue color - or that I wasnt sure if that was the correct color.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros (JeroenGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeroenGT* »_Roof of the HB Quattro, singed by Walter Röhrl..









Walter Röhrl, and Stig Blomquist atleast.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't figure out the two others


_Modified by WAUOla at 2:23 PM 6-13-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pic request: Copenhagen Blue Sport quattros (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Walter Röhrl, and Stig Blomquist atleast.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't figure out the two others

From left to right, Walter Röhrl, Hannu Mikkola, Michelle Mouton and Stig Blomquist


----------

